# which film camera do u have?



## Musicforever (Dec 24, 2011)

Which film camera do u have? whats the best affordable one for beginners


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a few.  The ones I still use are:  Canon 1N RS, Olympus XA, Fujifilm GF670.  I have a few more in the closet that I haven't used in years...

Best affordable one for a beginner?  Define affordable.  What's your budget?  That 1N RS I have was only like $200 (which seemed like a steal to me)...  Do lenses need to come out of the same budget, or will they be a separate budget?


----------



## ann (Dec 25, 2011)

Nikon f90, f100, a Plaubel Makina which is my favorite (it has a lovely 6x7 negative format). 4x5 and it goes on and on:meh:


----------



## flatflip (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a Pentax K1000. I learned on one in the 80's and got another one last year. I wish I had something lighter and smaller, I might use it more. There are always Canon AE-1's on craigslist for around $50 but I'm not really familiar with them.


----------



## DannyD (Dec 25, 2011)

I own a few cameras ! 

35mm : 
Canon EOS 3
Canon Elan 7
Minolta SRT-101 (The old lady)
Vivitar V3800n (The school camera)

120 Med Format
Bronica ETRS
Rolleiflex 

 ---

For a beginner, the best choice is the Vivitar V3800n. You can get it new for less than $200 with a 2years warranty and a very sharp prime lens 50mm f:1.7. This is for a brand new one. 

Second handed cameras are real bargains nowadays. You may be able to get some Expert or Pro cameras for a fraction of their original listing prices. The camera is not so important. It's always better to have an entry level body with a good lens than a prof. camera with a cheapy plastic lens. 

Do you have a Digital SLR ? You should get a film camera using the same lens mount than your digital SLR (ie : Sony DSLR and Minolta Maxxum Film SLR). That way, you may be able to use your film camera lenses on your digital camera.


----------



## Mike_Freeze (Dec 25, 2011)

Canon EOS 3  (Canon's most advanced eye control technology - too bad this didn't carry over to digital - this is a pro camera)
Canon Elan IIe - a fine camera, not pro level
Minolta SRT 102 - my favorite all-time camera, has been repaired once, has shutter issues when I shoot faster than 1/60
Kodak Brownie - 1917 pinhole box camera
Hanimex Pocket Camera 100 (110mm film) 
Polaroid 600 Series Land Camera    SN M5B 68538  NE
- never used, mint condition  received as a promotional item from Huggies diapers

I agree with the reply suggesting that you purchase the (brand new) Nikon 35mm film camera - it's 100% manual (except for having a built-in light meter), and it will take fantastic photos if you are capable.  OTOH, you can buy 1 of yesterday's pro cameras (like the Canon EOS 3) for around $250 on Ebay if you want/need a sophisticated camera.  But regardless of what you buy, put your money into getting quality lenses - best to get a cheap body and use quality glass with it than the other way around.  Good luck; film is fantastic!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 25, 2011)

I miss my Olympus OM4's.. and have considered picking one up, but don't know if I will! Might be fun to get back into B&W developing again... don't know!


----------



## selmerdave (Dec 25, 2011)

Too many is the short answer...

Pentax MZ-5
Pentax KX
Pentax LX
Nikon FM2n
Nikon FE2
Nikon F3
Mamiya C330
Mamiya RB 67 Pro S
Kodak Tourist
An old Voigtlander model I don't recall...

Dave


----------



## Musicforever (Dec 26, 2011)

What r the pros and cons of film cameras? Whats good for beginners


----------



## cabledawg (Dec 26, 2011)

I've had an Olympus OM1 back in the day, but currently have two Canon AE-1's and an AE-1 Program.  Ton of different lenses, small assortment of filters and a couple flash units with various features.  Seems simple enough to use and they are cheap on evilbay/craigslist.

AS for the pros and cons of film versus digital, I think it depends on the audience you address.  People who use film most of the time (like myself) tend to prefer film, but those who have gone digital tend to prefer digital.  When it comes to picture quality, I think you'll find its more about the photographer than it is the media.  A skilled photographer can get good pics from both.  The advantage with digital is the preview screen that lets you know if your settings are too far off and you can snap several hundred shots on the same card.


----------



## naptime (Dec 26, 2011)

my daughter and i are using canon eos rebel 2000's  you can get them all day on ebay for around 40 bucks for the bodies.

so far, we like them.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 26, 2011)

Minolta Maxxum 9000
Pros = I can share my full frame lenses with my Sony DSLR
Cons = split screen ground screen is hard to get

Yashica-Mat
Pros = cheap medium format
Cons = too many also feel this way so it is over inflated in price.


----------



## fotoshooter (Dec 26, 2011)

SLR's: Minolta XE-7, XK, srT101, srT 102, srT 202, Nikon F...

Rangefinder: Leica M2, M3, M4, IIIa, IIIc, IIIf, Kodak Retina IIIc and C, Kodak Retina IIa, and others...

The srT's can be had on eBay fairly cheap.....


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 26, 2011)

First, to accuratly answer your question we need to know your budget.  The perfect camera system, or just a camera, is useless if you can't afford it.

    The next question is what you would most like to shoot.  Landscapes are a little different than street/snapshooting.  Portraits are different than sports and so forth.

    If you don't really know and want a catch-all hope for the best, I'd start with a rangefinder; rangefinders are easy to use, quiet, and generally smaller than a SLR.

    I would also look on KEH.com and get one in what they term exelent or better shape.  The reason for this is that if you are inexperienced you won't know if it's the camera or you that's messing up.  Getting one that's in good working order will let you know that it isn't the camera right away.

    Another good question you should be asking is what you should read before starting on your adventure.

    There are a number of places on the web you can start such as here.. (rember that digital and film are mostly equal as far as shooting most things)

Tutorial Links
Cambridge in Colour - Photography Tutorials & Learning Community
Ultimate Exposure Computer
Tutorials
Zeltsman Apporach to Traditionla Classic Portraiture     An oldie but a great guide that covers all the basics

Portraiture and Studio




That should get you started.


----------



## maris (Dec 26, 2011)

Some Tachiharas, 8x10 and 4x5 formats. I don't have a non-film camera and really don't have a use for one. All my gear costs less than the high level DSLR stuff I see people carrying when they are after snapshots.


----------



## selmerdave (Dec 26, 2011)

Musicforever said:
			
		

> What r the pros and cons of film cameras? Whats good for beginners



I'm assuming you mean what's the difference from one film camera to the next and which would be good to get.  Film vs. digital is a different 38-page thread...

Many film cameras would be suitable, I think it would make sense to choose one for which a wide variety of lenses are presently available so that you can expand as you get into it.  I would also make sure it is one that has manual controls as opposed to one designed for AE shooting, you'll want to be able to easily control everything.  Therefore, stay away from something like a Nikon EM or Pentax Super Program IMO.  Prices are so ridiculously low that it's about as cheap to get what was a relatively high-end body in its day as it is to get a piece of junk.  So something like a Nikon FE or FE2 or equivalent from another manufacturer would be an ideal place to start IMO, and should be somewhere in the neighborhood of $100 with a 50mm lens.

Dave


----------



## MusicallyMrM (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, these are amongst those I own or have owned.  These make great beginner to Intermediate Cameras.  

Sears KS Super and the KSX.  (These were Ricohs badged as Sears Cams.  Very nice with features like AE Lock, Multi exposure, timers, titanium shutters and K-mount lenses.  I am a K-mount fanatic.  The most versatile mount ever made aside from screw-mounts.  Several different brands used them)

Ricoh KR's (SE, X)  Really nice and rugged camera that had all the features listed above for the Sears.  I love Ricohs!

Pentax ME, ME Super.  K-mount lenses.  Multi Exposure feature, nice bright digital displays and small.  Proven performers.

Pentax P3, P3n-this is as idiot proof as one can get in an 35mm SLR yet it offered advanced features for those seeking a bit more.  These had Auto-ISO for goof proof film settings, AE, K- Mount lenses, Timer, small footprint and a separate, dedicated on-off switch on the camera

Pentax K1000-the simplest, basic beginner 35mm SLR you could get.  You can actually get real ambituous with these.  I took a photography class in the late 70's, early 80's and these were the cameras the college gave/taught the beginners on.  I recently found one in a Trade It Store with a 50mm Lense, Vivitar Thyristor Flash and case for $10.00

Nikon FM's-  Another popular camera used/recommended in Photography Classes back in the day.  Had all the standard Nikon goodies and reputation but not the price tag of an F3 or F4.

The Good Stuff!


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 28, 2011)

Hmm, Pentax Spotmatic ??
It's a classic M42 screw mount SLR.


----------



## kamelean (Dec 29, 2011)

Petri 2.8 Rangefinder, and a kit TLR 35mm.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 29, 2011)

Minolta Hi-matic 7s rangefinder, Minolta SRT 201 (donated to a youth program), Nikon F90 (on loan to my youngest son), Nikon N90s.  The Nikons were purchased within the past three years.  Film makes me slow down and think about what I'm doing.


----------



## Arpeggio9 (Dec 31, 2011)

Yashica FX-3 super 2000.... Really like that one. Simple. Fully manual and and fully mechanical. LR44 batteries for light meter. Shatter sounds great and I got 50mm and 70-200mm Yashica lenses. Pleased with both.

Yashica Electro 35 GSN ... Pure magic... 45mm f1.7 mm very sharp and great lens. Aperture priority. Fixed the POD (pad of death), common electro problem, myself, and it was PITA, but so so so worth it. 

Cannon Sure Shot Classic 120... Fully unmanual P&S... It's all right.


----------



## v_slav (Jan 4, 2012)

I have Russian rangefinder FED 5 and 5B, and Lomo Compact, check out the prices on ebay, i guess it's pretty affordable price for Fed and other Russian rangefinders as well as SLRs. I moved back to film from digital latest months, and find it very attractive, you can really feel the colors and patterns ( b&w) and it is different, I catched myself that I could differ the film and digital on flick for example. Some discomfort when you gotta wait until get the result from lab, but it makes photo process even more magical.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 4, 2012)

I shoot with a Zorki 4, Canon EOS5 and Mamiya C330


----------



## loopy (Jan 4, 2012)

Musicforever said:


> What r the pros and cons of film cameras? Whats good for beginners



I used a Pentax K1000 when I was learning film, it's a solid camera. The k1000 is a manual camera, no auto.  If you go with a pentax, you can still use your lenses on a DSLR if you decide to go digital in the future. 

A film camera might be a cheaper set up, developing yourself is fairly reasonable, but processing through a lab can get expensive. A drawback is that you can not instantly preview your shot, this makes learning a little tougher but I do think film helps you slow down and think about what you are shooting. After all, every frame cost $$. Keep a note book in your camera bag, record your iso, fstop and shutter speed, this will help you analyse your shots afterwards.


----------



## Atmosphere (Jan 9, 2012)

I learned on a Canon F1 but I am a nikon guy so I invested in an F5 (I know big step) and I have a holga for playing around


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 9, 2012)

2 Nikon F100's (Main camera for snapshots/film tests/day adventures/whatever the Mamiya is too big or too slow for)

Mamiya 645 AFD (Main camera for shooting people, seriously. Like at a wedding)

Nikon FE (My first Real camera, will never sell it. It's got a broken door)

Pentax MG (not a very good camera, the lens is worse (50mm f/1.4M). I actually hate this camera..alot. The only reason I have it is because it was given to me)

Shoot some Fuji 400h or Kodak Ektar 100 at half box speed, send it to RPL, and you'll wonder why anyone shoots digital.


----------



## selmerdave (Jan 9, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:
			
		

> not a very good camera, the lens is worse (50mm f/1.4M).



?  I have a Pentax 50/1.4 and find it to be excellent, as with all my Pentax lenses.  My 50 is a K but I have a 200/4M that is also excellent.  I would put then against my Nikon lenses any day.  Not to take things on a tangent...


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 11, 2012)

Not a chance, at F/1.4 it's like there is Vaseline on the lens there is so much coma.


----------



## compur (Jan 11, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Nikon FE (My first Real camera, will never sell it. It's got a broken door)



If you mean the film door, it's easy to replace and is the same part used on the FM/FM2/FE2.


----------



## camperbc (Jan 13, 2012)

I currently use fifteen cameras of various makes and types. My film cameras are:

- Minolta Maxxum 700si SLR 
- Minolta Maxxum 700si SLR (b)
- Canon AT-1 35mm SLR 
- Canon Canonet 28 35mm rangefinder
- Kodak Duaflex I TLR 
- Kodak Brownie Flash Six-20 
- Kodak Autographic 1A  
- Kodak Brownie Target Six-16  
- FED 2 (D6) 35mm rangefinder 
- Zorki-4 35mm rangefinder
- Yashica Electro 35 GSN 35mm rangefinder

and I also shoot with these digital cameras:

- Sony Alpha A550 DSLR 
- Sony Alpha A500 DSLR 
- Sony Alpha A200 DSLR 
- Sony Cybershot DSC-H50 

For a beginner I would highly recommend the Yashica Electro 35 GSN rangefinder, which another member has already (correctly) referred to as "pure magic". A truly world-class aperture priority camera with an unbelievably sharp, fast lens that produces incredible colour/contrast. This amazing camera is commonly sold for well under $100 in great condition. Runners up would be the Canon AT-1/AE-1, any of the Minolta Maxxum series of SLR's, and if you want to try your hand with a meterless camera, the Zorki-4 and FED 2 Soviet-era rangefinders are an excellent choice, and they too can be found in pristine condition for under $100. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland: about my photography:


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 13, 2012)

Nikon F501 and F4s.

Suitable for beginners? Actually I find that what's "beginner" or not isn't really about the camera, but the processing of the film. Cameras are cameras. I don't find my film SLR that much different from DSLR. What's different is understanding the difference between film and digital, and between different types of films.

Which is more affordable? Most SLRs are relatively cheap. I like the F501 for starters because it gives you the option of auto mode, but all manual controls are easily accessible. I think you can find a decent one on ebay for $75. The expensive part comes in when you buy films and processing cost. However the experience of it is something that digital can't provide.


----------



## tododelsur (Feb 9, 2012)

I've got about 35 film cameras I've salvaged from thrift stores. They aren't the greatest, but I love them. I use my Nikon EM, Polaroid 100, and various Polaroid 600 models the most.


----------



## bhop (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a few.  The ones I use the most are my Leica M6 and Olympus XA.  I've been using my Nikon F4s a bit lately too.  I shot a roll through my Pentax K1000 this past weekend for old time's sake.  I developed the film last night and just looking at the negatives, the look super sharp for that old 'beginner' camera.  Can't wait to scan the roll tonight.


----------



## antawnmason (Feb 14, 2012)

I have my Canon A-1, a gift from my mom.


----------



## designerfoo (Feb 15, 2012)

4 Polaroids.
1 Canon AE1 Program
1 Pentax K1000
1 Certo Dolly Vest Pocket
1 Exakta Varex VX
1 Exakta Varex IIb
1 DIY TLR
1 Olympus Trip 35
1 Olympus Pen EE 3


----------



## one90guy (Feb 16, 2012)

What do you want to photograph? Shoot in low light, lens speed counts there. A cheap camera and a good lens IMHO are best. The Nikon and Olympus are hard to beat due to lens compatibility. I used a OM-10 for years, great camera and great lens. I use: Nikon's N80 Fm-10 and a digital D3100, Yashicas MG-1 and Lynx 5000e, Argus C-3, and Polaroid 150 converted to pack film. Good luck.
David


----------



## Compaq (Feb 16, 2012)

I've got Olympus Trip 35 and 35 SP. The Trip not in best shape, diaphragm seems stuck. SP in brilliant condition. Also, I've got an Olympus OM-10 with two lenses. SP and OM is loaded with film, 400 bw and 400 colour respectively.


----------



## LMAC (Feb 16, 2012)

Nikon EM....my teenage daughter is using it right now for a class she is taking....can't wait until I get it back from her.  Light metering is wonky, but only for the first few shots.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 16, 2012)

I use all 3 of these:


----------



## dcrowephoto (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a few film cameras...

Nikon F3
Nikon 8008 (2)
Nikon FE
Nikon N70
Contax G2
Rollei 6006
Pentax K1000

And a few older Kodak Brownie cameras


----------



## mdarnton (Mar 4, 2012)

For someone wanting to get into film cheaply, Nikon is a nice system because there are so many old, usable lenses available that still work on the current cameras, and many of the current lenses still work on the first SLR camera they made. That is definitely not so with Canons, for instance. As a company, Canon seems to put planned obsolescence ahead of photography. Some of the other systems named are dead, and don't slide you into a modern system easily. This fact of history is why when I finally bought an expensive DSLR it was a Nikon, even though some other options appeared tastier. (Not any more, though, now that Nikon's announced the D800e!)

I have a fist full of Nikon film bodies, but my favorite is the FG, and that's what I've taken to carrying daily. It has manual, aperture, and priority modes, a nice hand grip, is compact, and cheap. For some reason no one ever thinks of this camera, which is contemporary and parallel with Canon's AE-1. If you don't mind cameras with batteries and motors (I don't care for the extra weight and noise) Nikon made a bunch, like the N2000 which is a great camera that people almost give away. Just stay away from the early Nikon AF cameras like the N2020, which auto focuses slower than you can do it yourself. The best $$ bargain in Nikon AFs is the N90, in my opinion. With the exception of the N90, the Nikons I've mentioned are available so cheaply that they can be considered throwaways.


----------



## Kombipete (Mar 4, 2012)

I love my old Nikon FE *sigh*


----------



## Gromit801 (Mar 4, 2012)

My wife and I are a mixed marriage.  I'm all Minolta, she's all Nikon.

I have two Minolta XD-11 bodies, and a Minolta SRT-201.  She has two Nikon FG bodies.  We both have what feels like several tons of lenses, filters, flash equipment, auto winders, etc.


----------



## Gromit801 (Mar 4, 2012)

Musicforever said:


> What r the pros and cons of film cameras? Whats good for beginners



The only con, is not finding film sometimes, and having to develop it.  That being said, I've found film cameras to be far more durable than digi's, can take a bit of a beating and keep functioning.  Look at a digi crosseyed, and it's broken.  A film SLR can still function with no battery or dead battery.  You will have to know something about aperture and speed settings to eyeball a shot, but if a digi battery fails, you have a cold lump of plastic in your hands.


----------



## Arpeggio9 (Mar 4, 2012)

Gromit801 said:


>



I just got one of those and it's really great. I like the fact that it weighs a lot and feels very solid. Light meter is broken fortunately. Found out I don't really need the thing.


----------



## Gromit801 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah, they're a wonderfully solid camera.  The 201 was my first ever 35mm SLR, and it still works.  Even has a small dent in the viewfinder housing, got while banging around at an F1 race 33 years ago.  

When my stuff needs repairs, I take them to Pardee's Cameras in Sacramento.  Great place to have old stuff repaired or overhauled.  Maybe they'll fix yours and ship it back.


----------



## Dikkie (Mar 21, 2012)

Nikon F401
Lomo LC-A
Lubitel 166B (medium format)
Seagul 205A
Zorki S2
Supersampler
Minolta Riva Zoom 70


----------



## Scherm (Mar 29, 2012)

35mm:
Minolta srt101 (first camera, gone)
Miranda dx3 (gone)
Nikon f2as (gone)
Nikon f3hp (gone)
Pentax mz-5n (first af, gone)
Nikon f100 (gone)
Nikon f5
Contax 137

Medium format:
Pentax 645 (gone)
Pentax 6x7

I've recently rediscovered the joy of film, and have started doing my own b&w developing again. Its nice to be back into more thoughtful (for me) photography.


----------



## snapcult (Apr 3, 2012)

Hasselblad 500CM kit.

I've had it for about 15 years and love it... I had a Pentax 67 for a few years and loved it too, but sold it off a few years ago.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 3, 2012)

Just bought a Contax 645 kit


----------



## Tee (Apr 3, 2012)

I have your basic Nikon FM10.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 4, 2012)

- a Canon EOS 100
- various MF cameras, including a Brownie box  
- various LF cameras, including a wooden pre-1900 model from France


----------



## blklion228 (Apr 4, 2012)

...I just don't get rid of things very often. - Kodak 50th Ann. brownie - Kodak folding Brownie 3A - Pentax 35AF - Pentax 80G - Ricohflex Super (w/ 35mm adapter) - Ricoh 300 S - Minolta srT-102 - Nashika 3D (forget which model and too deeply buried in a box to dig out) Do have some digital cameras but only used for web stuff. Limited myself to 1MP digital because it just doesn't make sense to email or post 4MP to 10MP snapshots. Also much prefer film to digital since, afterall, lifeforms only operate in analog mode. Too, had my ancestors used digital I'm sure that most of their image documentation would be lost.My first "favorite" camera was a Petri Racer which took a dump in the jungles of Vietnam, dangit! On the same light the handiest, most reliable and usable camera of all time (IMHO) was the Kodak 126 Instamatic. I went through several overseas and they only failed after exposure to various forms of shrapnel and explosives!


----------



## usayit (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a collection of Asahi/Takumar/Pentax...  

The cameras that I would gravitate towards when shooting film:
Pentax LX
Leica M3
Pentax 645
Canon Elan IIe


----------



## Hackett (May 14, 2012)

Film SLRs: Nikon N40, Nikon N75, Yashica FR II
Medium Format: Yashica D
Rangefinder: Petri 7s, Yashica Electro 35 GS, Yashica Electro 35 G

In all honesty, I go to my Petri 7s a lot! No batteries, no fuss, it simply works and is fun to use for street photography. When I am not sure what I'll come across I tend to grab the N75, and when someone asks to borrow a camera, or when it may rain or I might get in a mess, I grab the N50. 

When I want to take a still shot or a building or landscape, or a portrait outdoors, I will grab the Yashica D. 

It really just depends what I am doing. If I am heading to the city and don't quite know what I'll find I bring a rangefinder and usually the N75.


----------



## camperbc (May 15, 2012)

I currently have 15 film cameras:
_
- Minolta Maxxum 700si SLR 
- Minolta Maxxum 700si SLR (b)
- Minolta Maxxum 7000 SLR
- Canon AT-1 35mm SLR 
- Canon AE-1 35mm SLR
- Cosina CT-1 "Super" SLR
- Kodak Duaflex I TLR 
- Kodak Brownie Flash Six-20 
- Kodak Autographic 1A  
- Kodak Brownie Target Six-16  
- Canon Canonet 28 35mm rangefinder
- FED 2 (D6) 35mm rangefinder 
- Zorki-4 35mm rangefinder
- Yashica Electro 35 GSN 35mm rangefinder
- Minolta Hi-Matic "F" 35mm rangefinder_


...and 4 digital cameras:

_- Sony Alpha A550 DSLR 
- Sony Alpha A500 DSLR 
- Sony Alpha A200 DSLR 
- Sony Cybershot DSC-H50 _


Glen
Focus On Newfoundland: about my photography:


----------



## djacobox372 (May 19, 2012)

I recommend the nikon f100 for beginners as well as pros.  It sells for around $150 on ebay, an amazing deal for a camera that cost north of $1000 new.


----------



## Buckster (May 20, 2012)

Hasselblad 500C
Mamiya RB67
Mamiya 645
Mamiya C330
Mamiya Super 23 Press
Speed Graphic Press
Nikon F Photomic
Nikkormat FT
Canon II S2 (1955 Rangefinder)
Canon AL-1
Argus C3 (Brick)(2)
Yashica FX-7
Yashica Electro 35
Exakta VX500 (2)
Polaroid Model 95
Polaroid Big Shot
Nimslo 3D
Realist 3D
Minolta 7S Rangefinder
Minolta 16-Ps (2)
Norton (1934 miniature)
Hit type miniature (2)
Several Diana type cameras
Couple dozen Kodaks from 1918 up through the 1970's
A few Brownie-type 620 knockoffs by oddball manufacturer names

I think that about covers the film cameras I have (so far).


----------



## ShorehamBoy (May 20, 2012)

Just purchased my first film camera today. Olympus OM-1N. Should be here on Tuesday, I can't wait. 

Any advice is welcome.


----------



## ambaker (May 20, 2012)

ShorehamBoy said:
			
		

> Just purchased my first film camera today. Olympus OM-1N. Should be here on Tuesday, I can't wait.
> 
> Any advice is welcome.



Don't touch it!  Film photography is seriously addicting!  

It all started innocently enough with wanting to shoot an old steam train with a film camera.  So I bought a film Canon EOS camera.  That was a year ago.  Now, I'm scrounging flash bulbs for a 4x5 press camera.


----------



## NYBrit (May 20, 2012)

I have three.  A Minolta Dynax 5, a Canon T70 and something called a Ricoh KR5.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (May 23, 2012)

I have a Rolliecord TLR I bought off of CL from a nice older gent. He bought it some years ago but never got to use it. He had no idea if it worked but said everything moved freely and easily. 

It shoots great! Just have to get better at shooting in B&W :/


----------



## 1holegrouper (May 23, 2012)

I have a Nikon N90S and a couple of lens to use with it. My favorite is my Canon EOS 1V. It is my favorite camera period. Coupled with an L Lens it can deliver wonderful images.


----------



## Fred Berg (May 23, 2012)

I have a few:
35mm
Konica Z-UP 115e point and shoot with zoom
2 x Revue AC-5 SLR bodies with various lenses
Voigtländer Vitoret viewfinder*
Voigtländer Vitomatic 1a viewfinder* 

MF
Agfa Clack 6x9 (called the Weekender in North America I believe)
Agfa Isolette II folding 6x6*

* I use a rangefinder on the shoe with these cameras


----------



## ulrichsd (May 23, 2012)

I have a Nikon 35mm N75 and a 6x6 medium format Yashica-Mat 124G TLR.


----------



## MK3Brent (May 24, 2012)

I have two Petri 7's. Recently acquired the f/1.8 45mm. 

Took a photo tonight of them:


----------



## one90guy (May 25, 2012)

Nikon N80 and FM-10, Yashica TL Super SLR, Yaschica RF's GSN, Mg-1, Lynx 5000e, and a EE, bunch of Argus C-3, Ricoh Diacord L tlr on loan, Polaroid 100 pinhole and 2 Polaroid 150s converted to pack film, Ricoh P&S


----------



## BlackDog's (May 25, 2012)

I have a few and always thinking about more - haha.
I have the following film cameras;

35mm
Minolta x-700
Zeiss Ikon Contaflex Super B

MF
Seneca Folding Scout (modified to use 120 film)
Holga 120N
Pinhole (can't remember manufacturer)

Polariod One Step (does this one count?)

The cheapest is going to be the Holgas and Dianas.


----------



## baller001 (May 10, 2013)

I have the mamiya 645 - medium format.


----------



## ktan7 (May 12, 2013)

My favourite film camera is the mamiya 645 medium format. Love the sound of the shutter.


----------



## gsgary (May 12, 2013)

Leica M4-2, Leica M4-P 70 year anniversary, Mamiya C330, Mamiya C220


----------



## CheepShot (May 12, 2013)

F3, FM2, N90S, EM, Pentax ME with an F4 on the way.   The F3HP is my favorite. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poker_jake (May 12, 2013)

Nikon FE, Nikon F100, and Pentax 645


----------



## Danmunro_nz (May 12, 2013)

Canon EOS 3000v, Pentax K1000, Olympus Trip 35, Olympus OM10. Ricoh KR5. Folding Kodak Brownie. Just to name a few.


----------



## texkam (May 12, 2013)

Praktica, Pentax K1000, Polaroid SX70, Kodak circa 1915, Speedgraphic, and some others.


----------



## skieur (May 12, 2013)

The Minolta XD11 and the Minolta XK.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (May 28, 2013)

Just picked up a Yashica-Mat EM to go along with my Rollei  

cant wait to put a few rolls through it and see how it does


----------



## davedyer (Jun 1, 2013)

Roughly in order of usage:
Nikon F4s
Mamiya RB67 Pro-S 
Nikon FM (my always-in-the-car camera)
Nikon F2 AS
Canonet 1.7 G-III QL
Pentax Spotmatic


----------



## Leica3 (Jun 9, 2013)

Users: Leica M2, Leica M6 "Classic" and Rolleiflex 2.8

For a beginner rangefinder a used Zeiss Ikon would do the trick. There are many inexpensive options including older Canons.


----------



## limr (Jun 9, 2013)

Pentax K1000 - my first love and still my baby. Great for beginners but certainly not limited to them.
Zorki 6 
Olympus 35RC
Pentax Spotmatic (recently acquired when my brother-in-law simply handed me his whole kit b/c he hadn't shot it in 20 years. Still had half a roll of Tri-X in it.)
Mamiya 645 Pro TL
Lubitel 166B
Polaroid Land Camera 100


----------



## gsgary (Jun 10, 2013)

Since my first post i have picked up 2 M4's one is an M4-P 70 year anniversary


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 10, 2013)

3 Canon AE-1
1 Hanimex Practika Super TL
1 Yashica Mat 124G
1 Polaroid SX-70
1 Nikon F5-my favorite


----------



## timor (Jun 10, 2013)

It is amazing to see how many of this old cameras is still alive and kicking. I have around 50 still in working order.
BTW, the OP left year and a half ago and never came back...


----------



## skieur (Jun 10, 2013)

Minolta XD11 and Minolta XK


----------



## PhotoandGrime (Jun 11, 2013)

I actually film everything with my Canon EOS 5D mark ii, and sometimes with my GoPro Hero 3


----------



## timor (Jun 11, 2013)

PhotoandGrime said:


> I actually film everything with my Canon EOS 5D mark ii, and sometimes with my GoPro Hero 3


We do to. But beside that we shoot real film in old film cameras. Do you have any ?


----------



## PhotoandGrime (Jun 11, 2013)

timor said:


> PhotoandGrime said:
> 
> 
> > I actually film everything with my Canon EOS 5D mark ii, and sometimes with my GoPro Hero 3
> ...


Sadly not!


----------



## timor (Jun 11, 2013)

PhotoandGrime said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > PhotoandGrime said:
> ...


End this sadness and become a proud owner of something from the past !


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Jun 11, 2013)

My first slr. A Nikon EM.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 11, 2013)

Nikon FG
Spotmatic
FED 5B


----------



## PhotoandGrime (Jun 15, 2013)

timor said:


> PhotoandGrime said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...



Well I have a polaroid camera. Does that count ?


----------



## limr (Jun 15, 2013)

PhotoandGrime said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > PhotoandGrime said:
> ...



If you shoot it, of course! If it's just a paper weight, then I'm not so sure


----------

